# Gov Lok posi, are they any good?



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

There's a Gov Lok unit for my 9.5" 14 bolt coming up on eBay and the price hasn't taken off yet. Are they worth having? I know exactly ZIP about them, but I would like posi in the Jersey Devil. This one is supposed to be in good shape and is the right carrier to handle the 3.73s I've got in there. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Ratlover made a post on this thread about the Gov-Lok

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10231

I would see what Chris (wyldman) and John Di. have to say too. I know John is out in Indy racing this weekend, and I am not sure when the auction ends. I am going to search a little and see what I come up with here. It had to have come up before...

~Chuck


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Here's an old thread or two. The first one you have Dino, John Di, and thelawnguy. I know thelawnguy used to be a service manager at a GM dealer.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4028&highlight=locker

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=183&highlight=locker

~Chuck


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Thanks for the leads, Chuck. If I wasn't running brain dead I could have done my own searches for them. 

From what I can gather there I think I'll pass on the Gov Lok. 

What was the Positraction they offered in the muscle cars? That seemed to work pretty good.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The GM Gov Loc is a great little unit,if set up correctly,and not abused.It works well,is pretty much unoticable until it kicks in,and will get you unstuck,just like a locker,posi or whatever.Don't need no special fluid,or periodic maintenance either.

I actually prefer them over a limited slip,or true locker,as they are like an open rearend until it is needed.In a plow truck,and open rear will push straighter and not get sideways like when running a locker.The locker will work better when you need all four wheels driving though.

If the price is right,then I'd go for it.If you use it for what it was intended to do,it will provide years of trouble free service.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Wyld,

The kicker there is the "set up right". What is involved in that and how likely is it to be done correctly? I'll have to farm the install out because I have no idea of how to get the carrier installed correctly. All I know is that if you put things together with the wrong clearances in there you trash some pricey stuff in short order.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The setup of the Gov Loc I would leave alone,unless you have a problem with it.If you do,take it to a shop wo know what they are doing.

Installing the Gov Loc is pretty easy,as you don't have to set pinion depth,just backlash and preload,which are easy.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

BTW - in rearend terminilogy,the carrier is actually the housing,not the center section that the gears mount to.The case is the center section.So the Gov Lok would be a case replacement.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

The gov lock was designed becuase the general public cant handle/dosnt like a real locker. If you have ever driven a truck with a real locker even a "quiet" or "non noticable one" they can still be pretty obnoxious if you arnt paying attention. Once you figure out how to drive them they arnt too bad. If you arnt paying attention or dont know what you are doing they can also get you in quite a bit of trouble in a hurry. They are much easier to get to swap ends with than anything else short of a spool or welded diff. If I was going to buy a vehical that my 16 yearold daughter was going to drive it wouldnt have a real locker. 

Real lockers are depending on the model pretty much bulletproof. They will also not wear out like a posi.

When you talk about the types of posi(posi was gm's name for it, every manufacture called theirs something different like suregrip ect.) that were put in the GM muscle cars they had a clutch mechanism(either cone or a clutch pack) that was spring loaded. Basicly as you are turning the little clutch pack starts slipping. A posi type limited slip is the the only way to go if you want "adjustability" Some units(like the moroso) take a lot of force to overcome and others slip easier. You can put different springs in most or add differnt amounts of friction modifier or "posi lube" to change the grip of it. Posi's do wear though but most are rebuildable and it takes along time to wear one out.

The reason a gov lock might run straighter is because you got one wheel sliping and the other acting like a rudder. This means it isnt acting like a limited slip. Weather this is good or bad is up to the end user. I feel that it aint doing its job and that i know how to drive and can handle my self, some people might not like it or want it as a part of thier fleet(who knows what goober is going to get it right?) 

Proper rear end is critical but that is for gear life....you cant really mess with the bias of the gov lock itself that I know of. Gov locks are a bomb waiting to happen in 10 bolts IMO(I have seen them puke with no abuse what so ever, no plowing and the closest thing to wheeling was a gravel road) but they are reported to be much beefier in the larger axels. 

The reason its probably on ebay is because someone yanked it out and is putting a real locker in the back. 

Weather its right for you or not is a personal call. I would run a real locker if given the choice. A gov lock will work OK in a larger axel but I would run from a 10 bolt unit. JMO


----------

